# Lake Milton Monday Night Opens!



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

· Tournaments from 4/16-10/1

· Point view Ramp

· 30$ entry

· 5pm- 30 min after sunset

· Professional scales

· 100% Payback



For more information contact Brandon @ 330-760-4669

Or check it out on Facebook or Dobass.com


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it a partner tourny or single or either? Thx


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

either. fished these couple years ago, was a blast.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Milton monday nighters starts this monday 16th. 5 pm, pointview ramp


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Did this happen?


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking to fish this tomorrow night. Do you post on here if it is cancelled d/t weather?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Start time is now 5:30 each monday. Helps guys who work a little later. B wise, just show up, will never cancel unless a tornado...ect


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

10-4. 
Look forward to donating my money to a deserving recipient!


----------

